# Hilfe bei neuem Gaming Pc 700€-800€~



## Xilt (23. Oktober 2014)

*Hilfe bei neuem Gaming Pc 700€-800€~*

Hallo erstmal an alle, da ich mir schon länger einen Pc zum spielen bauen wollte, mich jedoch leider nicht gut genug mit den Komponenten auskenne, wollte ich mein Glück hier versuchen und um eure Hilfe bei dessen Zusammenstellung bitten 

Ich habe kein Betriebssystem und leider auch keine Komponenten die ich verwenden könnte.
(Dachte ich hole mir einen Windows 7 key und setzte ihn zuerst mit der Testversion auf)
Auflösung wird max. in Full HD sein, da ich vorübergehend einfach am Fernseher spielen werde.
Eine Wlan-Karte würde ich leider auch noch brauchen.
Hauptsache er ist halbwegs Zukunftssicher 

Das was mir am wichtigsten bei dem Pc wäre, er sollte, wenn möglich zumindest 2 Jahre seinen Dienst gut erfüllen.
Also dass ich Zumindest in einem bis 2 Jahren zumindest noch auf Hoch flüssig spielen kann.

Und ist es dann sinnvoller eine r9 280 zu nehmen und einfach bei Bedarf dann aufzurüsten oder gleich eine gtx780 zu kaufen?

Natürlich wäre es optimal, so viel Leistung wie möglich um so wenig geld wie möglich rauszuholen^^

Ich Bedanke mich schon mal für die Hilfe 

MfG


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Oktober 2014)

Also spontan zusammengestellt:

Ein Mainboard mit H97 Chipsatz, ein Xeon E3 1231v3 als Prozessor, ein ordentliches Markennetzteil mit 500 - 550 Watt. Als Grafikkarte würde ich zur R9 280X oder direkt zur R9 290 greifen.

Ich kann heut abend eine Beispielzusammenstellung machen, wenn ich zu Hause bin. Wenn nicht einer im Forum schneller ist .


----------



## iPol0nski (23. Oktober 2014)

So habe mal was zusammengestellt:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x SanDisk SSD 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R)
1 x ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

Gesamtpreis ca. 813€! 

Hier ist sogar eine 128Gb SSD Verbaut, mit Windows 7 kämst du auf knapp 850€. Falls das zu viel sein sollte kannst du auch die SSD weglassen, dann wärst du bei ca 800€ und hättest einen PC der aktuelle Spiele auf alle fälle Problemlos packt und dies sollte auch die nächsten 2 Jahre noch so sein!

Falls du nicht so viel Speicher brauchst könntest natürlich auch nur eine SSD mit 256 Gb einbauen!

Wegen W-Lan also falls zu damit Spiele wie BF3/4 usw. zocken willst solltest du deinen PC lieber per Kabel anschließen, da sich W-Lan nicht für Spielen eignet! Ansonsten kann man sich für 10-20€ nen W-Lan Stick im Mediamarkt oder Expertklein kaufen!

@ Shorty484 war schneller :p


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2014)

Für WLAN würde ich ansonsten einen Stick nehmen für USB, zB von AVM den N2 für ca 25€. Ist unkomplizierter als ne Karte


----------



## Xilt (23. Oktober 2014)

also vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 
werde vermutlich eine kleinere ssd für das Betriebssystem einbauen und halt ein Loch in die Wand für das Lan-Kabel machen^^

was mich jedoch so erstaunt, ist dass die r290 welche ja recht gut ist schon ab ca 275€ zu haben ist. Habe erst eine Bestenliste gesehen, bei welcher sie mit ca 350€ gelistet is.

ja es muss ja nicht 2 Jahre auf Ultra sein, wenns dann nur noch auf mittel bis hoch geht ist das auch völlig prima 

Danke jedenfalls


PS: Könnte ich mit der 
Arraynoch mehr aus meinem PC holen? 
Weil die bei uns im Saturn mit 299€ gelistet ist und die r290 mind mit 275€ gelistet ist, jedoch arbeitet dort ein Freund von mir, wodurch ich sie vermutlich billiger bekommen könnte^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2014)

WENN Du die bekommen kannst UND es eine mit 2-3 Lüftern ist, dann nimm die GTX 970 - die sind aber halt an sich derzeit kaum lieferbar.  Und bei Saturn.de gibt es die auch nicht. Wenn die Karte nur einen Lüfter hat, ist sie wiederum recht laut.


----------



## Xilt (24. Oktober 2014)

Achso, komme aus Österreich, da ist sie beim Saturn anscheinen innerhalb von 3 Tagen versandbereit..
Ist die einzige Grafikkarte die er gelistet hat. Hat aber nur einen Lüfter, jedoch nehme ich das gern in Kauf, sollte ich sie billiger bekommen.

Echt ein großes Dankeschön für die schnelle Hilfe 

PS: Kann ich dieses Mainboard auch verwenden? 
ArrayUnd muss ich mir dann eigentlich ein stärkeres Netzteil für die gtx 970 besorgen oder reicht das oben gelistete vollkommen aus?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Beim Board hängt es davon ab, welche CPU du verwendest. Der H81-Chipsatz ist halt echt mit der schwächste, den du bekommen kannst, und auch alt. Laut Asus unterstützt es den Xeon 1231 - ABER nur mit neuestem BIOS  http://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/H81PLUS/HelpDesk_CPU/  da ist dann die Frage, ob das Board schon das neueste drauf hat - _könnte _grad bei Saturn sein, dass das nicht der Fall ist, weil die nicht grad als großer Player im Hardwaremarkt-Tagesgeschäft gelten und deren Fuhre mit der Modellreihe vlt schon seit Monaten auf Lager liegt, vlt noch auf dem Stand von vor nem Jahr ist. Die bekannten Hardwareshops wiederum kaufen immer nur kurzfristig ein und bestellen immer wieder neu, so dass die idR auch ständig die jeweils neueste Version geliefert bekommen.




Das 530W-Netzteil reicht mehr als dicke, an sich müsste auch die 450W-Version locker reichen


----------



## Xilt (24. Oktober 2014)

Also die gtx 970 wäre diese 

hier PNY Geforce GTX 970 4GB GDDR5 Enthusiast Edition

Und da steht eben beim Systemnetzteil mind 600 Watt??

Macht es überhaupt Sinn diese gtx970 hier mit einem HDMI-Adapter zu besorgen? das ist halt leider die einzige gtx970 die anderen sind teure bzw wie oben schon erwähnt nicht lagernd/lieferbar. Sie würde halt nur 300€ kosten und ne r290x auch mind 275€...


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Oktober 2014)

Die 600 Watt werden angegeben, dass auch ein Billignetzteil die Karte mit Strom versorgen kann. Die billigen Netzteile sind meistens sehr ineffizient, da kann ein 600 Watt NT auch mal nur so stark sein wie ein Markennetzteil mit 400 Watt. Die Hersteller geben deshalb aus Sicherheitsgründen immer höhere Wattzahlen an.

Hat Dein Monitor denn HDMI? Ansonsten kannst Du auch den DVI-Anschluss nutzen, beim Bild macht das keinen Unterschied. Beim HDMi wird nur zusätzlich der Ton mit übertragen, was aber einen Monitor mit Lautsprechern vorraussetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Xilt schrieb:


> Macht es überhaupt Sinn diese gtx970 hier mit einem HDMI-Adapter zu besorgen? das ist halt leider die einzige gtx970 die anderen sind teure bzw wie oben schon erwähnt nicht lagernd/lieferbar. Sie würde halt nur 300€ kosten und ne r290x auch mind 275€...


 Adapter auf was? Falls auf VGA: Dein Monitor sollte - egal welche Karte - an sich lieber DVI oder HDMI haben. Und dann brauchst Du an sich wiederum keinen Adapter. 

Ansonsten musst DU halt selber wissen, ob Du die für den Preis nimmst. Die R9 290X ist etwas schneller, die R9 290 ohne X etwas langsamer als die GTX 970


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2014)

Die PNY ist zudem auch ein Modell mit Radiallüfter. Unter Vollast könnte die akustisch nervig werden. Für 300€? Neee...
(Auch wenn du sie günstiger bekommst. Außer, sie kostet um die 250€ herum. )

Da wäre eine "R9 290" mit Doppel-Axiallüfter sicher angenehmer.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Die PNY ist zudem auch ein Modell mit Radiallüfter. Unter Vollast könnte die akustisch nervig werden. Für 300€? Neee...


 hab ich auch drauf hingewiesen, aber er würde es in Kauf nehmen. Find ich auch nicht so gut, wenn man eine gleichgute Karte mit leiser Lüftung für einen ähnlichen Preis bekommen kann.


----------



## Xilt (25. Oktober 2014)

Meinte einen Aufsatz von mini HDMI auf HDMI, ich bilde mir ein die karte hat nur m-Hdmi.

Achso, dann hab ich was falsch verstanden, dachte die gtx970 ist "viel besser" als die r290x. 

Wäre dann ein Preis von 323€ für eine r290x dann noch Lohnenswert oder ist es sinnvoller sich eine r290 zuzulegen?
Auf die 30-40 Euro unterschied kommt es glaub ich nicht mehr darauf an^^
Da mehrfach auf die Lautheit der gtx970 und den geringen Leistungsunterschied hingewiesen wurde, werde ich mich wohl zwischen den anderen beiden entscheiden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Die GTX 970 ist 5-6% schneller als die R9 290 ohne X, und die R9 290X ist nen Tick besser als die GTX 970.

Ich persönlich würde eher zur R9 290 greifen, weil die 290X nur im PerformanceModus schneller ist, wo die Karte wiederum recht warm wird und daher auch lauter sein KANN, und selbst der PerformanceModus: das sind nur um die 10-12% Unterschied. UND die 290X braucht mehr Strom. Hängt aber im Detail auch vom genauen Preis ab.


----------



## Xilt (25. Oktober 2014)

Ok danke, dann hab ich mich entschieden.

Vielen Dank für euren Aufwand, ist ja nicht selbstverständlich


----------

